# Esthetician School?



## luvme4me (Aug 20, 2006)

I know thier are many ladies who are  Esthetician's on here and was wondering how long is the schooling processes? Also anyone know of a school in the los angeles area? How much does it cost and what kind of supplies do you have to purchase?


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 21, 2006)

I just started last week in Orange County at Golden West College. I don't know any schools in LA but it's 4 months (18 weeks) Everything costs around $1,500 that includes the kit,books,and registration for stateboard. The kit includes everything you need for the class.


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Only 1500 thats kind of cheap. I am not looking to be an  Esthetician as a permanent career but I am very interested in it. What kind of supplies do they give you in the kit? What kind of books are they? Sorry I have so many questions. Do you have to complete a certain amount of hours?


----------



## JULIA (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd really like to know what kind of salary you'd be getting.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_I'd really like to know what kind of salary you'd be getting._

 

that really depends on where you end up working. working at a destination spa, you could earn some darn good cash. at a tiny nail salon, maybe not so much.(unless you do artificial nails with crazy nail art) of corse, retailing plays a HUGE part in your income. it sometimes can boost your income up to 60% depending on the products, volume and frequency. it's really variable.

as far as school goes, my course cost me about $7000, including tuition, books, kits, field trips and add-ons to my esthetics kit and make-up kit. it was 7 months long and we did customer service. i still have 10 months ahead of me in hair design, since i decided to become a cosmetologist.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 
_I just started last week in Orange County at Golden West College. I don't know any schools in LA but it's 4 months (18 weeks) Everything costs around $1,500 that includes the kit,books,and registration for stateboard. The kit includes everything you need for the class._

 
Really?!! I looked into it and its going to cost between 7500 and 8000.
I really want to be an Esthetician but Im scared the economy is going to start sucking and people will cut back on facials (im just a scarey cat though)
Its about 4 to 6 months going nights and faster if you do it full time.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 23, 2006)

I posted a similar thread in the Industry forum (I didn't get any responses though!)

The school in Philly I am looking at is 4 grand.  And that is just for the estheicians program.  (300 hours) I want to get my license by going part time in the evening (for a total of 25 weeks) and then decide if I want to change my career.  I am also affraid of taking a big pay cut by doing so... but I also want to know if it's really what I was ment to do as my calling....

So I hear ya ebonayannette... I am going through the same exact thing.


----------



## Janice (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been considering an Esthetician course, there are many other opportunities out there for an Esthetician than working in a salon. I'm considering attending a course in Austin ($6500 4 months FT) so that I have a trade to fall back on. From what I've researched becoming an Esthetician also allows you several other careers, one which interests me is manufacturers representative, since it's strikingly similar to what my current career is. There is also beauty advisor, cosmetic buyer, assistant to derm or cosmetic surgeon, and medical Esthetician.

So it's something that's been on my mind. With an unexpected seperation from my former employer, a new house and bills that go along with it, I realized that having a skilled trade to fall back on along with being self motivated is important.


----------



## liquidstar (Aug 30, 2006)

Every state has different hour requirements. Florida has like the lowest so my school only lasted 4 months. I went to school about 3 years ago and I'm still working retail. Mostly because I haven't even applied anywhere(haha) but also because it's very hard to get into it to where you make good money. I'm in a couple of myspace groups cause I do eventually want to use my license, and they say that alot of employers take advantage of estheticians. I'm taking classes with the International Dermal Institute to get some more education which will hopefully help me get the confidence to go out and look for a job finally. I hear that if you work for yourself you can make the most money, but again that takes a while because you have to build up your clientelle. Anyway I am in love with skin and somehow it's going to be my career. Good luck!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 

 
_Thanks for the info! Only 1500 thats kind of cheap. I am not looking to be an  Esthetician as a permanent career but I am very interested in it. What kind of supplies do they give you in the kit? What kind of books are they? Sorry I have so many questions. Do you have to complete a certain amount of hours?_

 
No problem!! The supplies you get covers everything for facials,waxing and makeup, but we did have to pay for our bed sheets. For books we use Miladys. It's 600 hrs and I swear to you my life flew by like nothing!!! the whole course felt like a month! after 5 weeks of starting the course you will start working on clients. it's VERY cool especially for Golden West College since we are partnered with the International Dermal Institute (the Dermalogica skin care line). The high-end salons around our area hire esthetician right after they get their licenses too which is rare because you need another 100hrs of post-graduate classes. Our teachers are AMAZING, very passionate so you get alot out of it. Hope this help!!! I'd be glad to answer any more questions that you have.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Really?!! I looked into it and its going to cost between 7500 and 8000.
I really want to be an Esthetician but Im scared the economy is going to start sucking and people will cut back on facials (im just a scarey cat though)
Its about 4 to 6 months going nights and faster if you do it full time._

 
REALLY?!!? I know 2 girls that are international students that had to pay that amount but I dunno, I was covered by financial aid so i only had to pay for the kit and stateboard fee. You should call and talk to the front desk. Nooo, I thought the same thing like am I really going to make money MONEY?!?!?! but once you take the class they open this HUGE door of opportunity for you, it's crazy. At this time the baby boomers are doing everything they can to stay young!!! they are your most wanted clients!! lol If you attend Golden West College its full time from 8am to 4:30pm, 5 days a week! and you can only miss 24 hrs every 9 weeks so that's like 3 days. It sounds grueling but you meet new people everyday (your clients) and its fun.


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 23, 2007)

deleted.


----------



## farra712 (Feb 1, 2007)

Like others have said, there are LOTS of things you can do with your esthetics license to make good money.  Working for yourself will be financially rewarding but only after you establish yourself very well, because you will be paying for overhead, advertising, supplies, etc.  It is a big risk to do too soon.  Believe it or not, you can make an awful lot of money doing makeup on dead people for funerals (I sound so uneducated, but I can not remember what these people are called and I tried to look it up and got nowhere!)  Another atmosphere that pays well is a spa in a luxury resort or casino.   I work at a spa in a casino, and it pays really well as long as we have a steady flow of clients.  I have made as much as $40 an hour with my hourly, commission, and tips.  Also, the more you care about your clients, the more you will make. There are a lot of people that get into this field just for the money, and they don't go very far because your clients can tell when you care!  Good luck with whatever you decide!!!!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Feb 7, 2007)

I am looking into this at a school in Nova Scotia Canada. 
For the 48 week course it costs 10,000(CAD). Is this good?


----------



## mzldyblaze (Dec 18, 2008)

As a licensed esthetician I would say its really hard getting right into it if you do not have experience in a salon. Basically you have to work your way up. Oh yeah your school that was 1500 was so cheap cause it was at a community college. An "accredited" beauty college is like 7 g's. I went to some lil vietnamese school in FV and it was about 2 g's?


----------

